# Check this list to be sure you're not missing any tax deductions (in-depth rideshare tax guide)



## mattmcdon8 (Apr 8, 2016)

I've seen quite a few of these tax guides, but this one was the most in-depth/helpful, and helped me realize a few deductible expenses I wasn't taking.


----------

